# Cancun Area Flyfishing



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys...any recommendations for a guide for fly fishing the backside of Cancun? Headed down in 1.5 weeks for 5 days and looking for a morning session while the wife sleeps in. thanks 2coolers...Johnny


----------



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

You can probably get a guide thru your hotel. 

Years ago I went to Cancun and used the local hotel for a guide....caught baby tarpon and jacks. Had a good time. Good equipment and good guide. 

Dennis


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

A few years back we fished the Lagoon behind Cancun with a guide named "Robert". Caught a mixed bag of barracuda, snook and tarpon. Great fishing! We were using standard trout tackle I brought from home. Snook on bass assassins and the rest on Top Dog Jrs in trout color. The area was definitely fishable with flies but we were blind casting. We never saw any of the fish we caught. We actually did the trip twice. Just be prepared for the fact that the Lagoon is where they release the treated sewer water. for Cancun. We were there in July and August. Good luck! If I remember right we found the guide by going to the area of the offshore marinas and asking for a recomendation.
Tight lines!


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

I fished once with https://www.cancuntarponfishing.com/ But honestly I did not have a good experience with the guide I was assigned.

I believe there are only 2 "companies" that do fly trips in the Cancun Bay.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

If I was going to seriously fly fish that area, I would book a trip down to Pesca Maya or one of the other established lodges down on Punta Allen. You can either stay down there or do a one day trip from your resort. The road from Tulum to Punta Allen is interesting.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

There is very good fishing for bonefish, permit and small tarpon, to the north of Cancun, in an area called Isla Blanca. LOTS closer than Tulum/Punta Allen area! I went up there and found a guide, apart from the lodges that fish the area and got a significantly reduced price. But most of the guides are associated with them because they can't afford their own boats. One fellow I met, Miguel, speaks excellent English but I never fished with him. I might have his phone number in my Mexican phone and I'll look.


I have heard more than one report from the Ascension Bay area, saying that there are plenty of fish down there, but they won't eat flies anymore......I am thinking because they have been pressured too much, as all the guides go to the same spots, day after day after day, etc. Food for thought, FWIW.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Guys...thanks for all the replies. Greatly appreciate it! Headed down tomorrow. Options will be limited due to time constraints but fingers crossed I'm able to slip away. Will post up if I get lucky.

Thanks again!

Johnny


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Guess I forgot to post Miguel's phone number. It's about 10 years old, so there's no telling. 998-155-7948


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Itâ€™s been 10+ years or me too, but had a really good trip with Enrique Catzin in the Isla Blanca area. He picked me up from my Cancun hotel and we drove about 30-40 minutes to his boat. We had a great day catching tarpon, snook, and barracuda. Had two shots at permit too. I have no idea if he still guides, but the phone number I had for him at the time is 011-52-998-845-2180.


----------

